# Datensicherungskonzept



## wobeni (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Entwurf für ein Datensicherungskonzept.
Wo findet man Muster bzw. Beispiele für ein solches Konzept in grafischer Form
mit der notwendigen textbasierten Erläuterung.
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Client / Server Netzwerk mit linux-basierten Servern und 
Windows XP Clients.

Vielen Dank


----------

